# Gold watch?



## Mihai (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi!

 Could anybody please tell me how to clean this piece? A think that is a golden watch. I found it today when looking for bottles, on Thames banks, like I allways do when free. I didn't find any marks to tell me if it is gold for sure but what else could resist the water when the mechanism inside is all rust. I'm thinking to a kind of solution to leave it in for a day and than to be able to take out the internal parts. Is there anything worth keeping from inside?

 Mr. Capsoda, are you around?


----------



## Mihai (Jan 21, 2006)

here is a picture of the back


----------



## Mihai (Jan 21, 2006)

And one from a side. It didn't have glass or back lid and the hands felt at first touch. It have a strap but not in the best shape so I took it down.


----------



## Miles (Jan 21, 2006)

I reccomend using a cleaning technique called electrolysis, some of the people here swear by it. Me, I've never tried it, but I know it works.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey Mihai, If its gold it does not matter what you soak it in. Acid will get every thing out of it and leave the gold clean. If its not gold then it wont matter because its not worth anything.

 Clean it in what ever you want if your just after the gold.[]


----------



## Mihai (Jan 22, 2006)

I would try the electrolysis but I don't have materials and I don't know how to set one and so on... But the easy option would be the acid. Is the vinegar OK or should be a stronger one? 
 I'm not only for gold but the historic value of this watch is zero. I can't see any markings for the maker, the interior is not completely gone so I presume it did't spent 80 years in water, so no much reasons to keep it alive.
 Thank you for feedback!


----------



## Miles (Jan 22, 2006)

Vinegar might work, but for faster results, you could try a hydrochloric acid bath, with gloves, and goggles. Also, use the hydro outside if you're going to, it can rust metals that are nearby.


----------



## Mihai (Jan 22, 2006)

Thank you Miles, but i still don't know if I can find this acid. I don't know if we are aloud to use something like this in UK. For security reasons. I'll give it a try with the good old vinegar. If the watch is not green by tomorrow than I could try other things. 
 Cheers!


----------



## Miles (Jan 22, 2006)

Vinegar, for bottles at least, usually takes more like 2-4 days to work.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi Miles...

 I let my gold watch soak in vineger for like five days and it loosened up some of the rust to the point that I was able to open up the case... It's still pretty dirty inside, but I'm sending it to a master jeweler/watchmaker in Seminole, Alabama for his expert opinion...  Melt it down? or Keep it?

 Wayne


----------



## Mihai (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey Wayne

 If mine would have been half as nice as yours I would have keep it as it is, but I guess I will mould mine in two ar three teeth. Cover some holes.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 22, 2006)

its pretty easy to tell whether something is solid gold or gold plated when you dig it.
 Every item I have dug an item that is solid gold it didnt need any cleaning other than a rinse with soap and water. If there is any corrosion or peeling on the gold part then its just plated base metal.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey Mihai...

 I'm not trying to rub this in your face or brag about it[8|]  but here is how my watch looks now that I can open the case...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 22, 2006)

Watch back cover...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 22, 2006)

Back cover closeup... (I hope this comes out, cause I'm trying to show the logo and numbers inside the cover for Warren.)[&:]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 22, 2006)

Well, that one came out like garbage...[:'(]

 Oh well!  He'll see it this week. I'm sending it out tomorrow.

 Wayne


----------



## Mihai (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey Wayne

 You can rub my face with that watch anytime. In fact I could try to open it for you. I work in constructions and I'm sure I can find the proper tool for this. Just sent it to me. Please! Thank you! Welcome! Don't mention it!


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 22, 2006)

Mihai...

 I'll send it to Warren first... it'll cost less!![]

 Besides, I got a BFH too (Big Friggin Hammer) so if I want to try to open it myself, I'll use the tools my father told me could fix anything... a screwdriver,  a pair of vice grips  and a ball peen hammer (aka BFH)[]

 Wayne


----------



## Mihai (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey, we are between friends here, I'll do it for free.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 22, 2006)

Or....

 I could try my method...  Brute strength and pure attitude!

 What a combination...[]  That's how I move trees, logs and pilings underwater.
 (leverage helps some too)[&:]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey Mihai, You can get the acid at a hardware store or builders supply. Just throw it in and wait.

 Hey Wayne, if salt water don't get the crud out then vinegar wont help much. Watch makers used salt water to remove broken off screws from watch movement plates.

 I'll take good care of your watch. Been needin some gold teeth anyway.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Mihai (Jan 22, 2006)

There is more than one way to skin a cat..


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 22, 2006)

Hy Cap...

 Where you been???  Everybody has missed you[]

 You been out diggin today or does Cindy have you tied up  or maybe taped up with that thar Duck tape?[sm=rolleyes.gif]
 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey Mihai...

 Pool supply stores,  concrete and brick supply stores,  masons will know where to get it..  Muriatic acid by the gallon![]

 Wayne


----------



## Mihai (Jan 22, 2006)

What if I open a car battery. The sulphuric acid will do it?


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 22, 2006)

That's a good question Mihai... I just don't know.[8|]

 Maybe "Obi-Warren-Capsoda" the JEDI Bottle Master can tell us...


 What say you "Obi-Warren" ???


----------



## Mihai (Jan 22, 2006)

I have my reserves to ask in a store about acids. After 9/11 many things changed...

 And the Force be with you...


----------



## capsoda (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey Mihai, sulfuric acid is toooo dangerous to work with in an uncontrolled atmosphere.
 Muriatic acid is very common and easy to get for cheap in building supply stores. It's used to bleach concrete and clean swimming pools.

 Hey Wayne, been out picking up a fews boxes of goodies from a friend. I'm fixing to go through them.


----------



## Mihai (Jan 22, 2006)

Hello, Warren

 I'll buy acid as soon as I'll have the opportunity. I need to clean properly my whole colection. The mighty three bottles. Actually only one is glass. [] I'm not worthyyy...

 And about sulfuric acid, don't worry, I broke about 30 car batteries, recovered the lead and mould it into fishing beads, for my personal use and for an extra buck. No wonder I'm taller than my hair now.

 Did you get my message the other day?


----------



## capsoda (Jan 22, 2006)

I didn't get your message but I got my email fixed now so give it another try.

 Love the pic in your profile.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## huffmnd (Jan 23, 2006)

This talk of acid personally makes me nervous! I deal a lot with antiques sometimes watches. This might be a good old boy trick here in Tennessee but it has always worked for me. Try using fishing reel oil, you can get it just about anywhere you can buy fishing supplies. It is made for oiling up fishing reels and it's good to loosen them up too if they are all gunked up. It doesn't only have oil in it but some acid too and it won't harm your metallic pieces that you use it on and it will loosen them up and get a lot of the build up off. I wouldn't want to burn something up with acid when you might want to err on the side of caution and take it slow with this.


----------



## Mihai (Jan 23, 2006)

My dear friends, with great sorrow I have to inform you that the patient didn't resist the treatment with vinegar. After a long battle the watch finaly gave up, the colour turned pinkish and that's it. Time of death? Who knows, the hands are long gone.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey Mihai, My Condolences on the watch. Death by vinegar, what a way to go.[sm=lol.gif]

 Your a funny guy.[8D]


----------

